# Can Oscars or any AFC's get along with any Rays???



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

I was thinking a Ray would be cool.
But what kind and are the hard to keep, I'm new to the whole fish and aquarium thing other than owning Oscars,Covicts and Piranha seems like all my life...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rays need big tanks with a fine sandy bottom...plenty of filtrations..lots of water changes and a good healthy diet....
not sure how they would do with oscars...definitely not to be put with africans...


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea...after doing some reading I figured it wouldn't be a good idea....oh well, thanks Loha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

